# NEVE- Serra de Montemuro (Distrito Viseu)



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 16:30)

Fotos acabadas de tirar...

Em Cinfães estava assim:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F_R (28 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Boas fotos


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Já por Castro Daire:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:28)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2011 às 20:33)

Johnny, excelente, como sempre.


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:41)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Ui... Não tinha a ideia que tinha caído tanta...

Mas melhor. hehehe

Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

Fotos muito boas

A acumulação ainda foi bastante boa


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Jan 2011 às 21:04)

Grandes fotos mais uma vez!


Mas o Land Cruiser é a estrela principal!


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Há q aproveitar estas dádivas...

Amanhã espero ver neve por Montalegre/Gerês...



Vince disse:


> Johnny, excelente, como sempre.


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 21:10)

Mas as acumulações n eram grande coisa... (em comparação com o q costumo apanhar em Montalegre/Barroso e Gerês)...




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui... Não tinha a ideia que tinha caído tanta...
> 
> Mas melhor. hehehe
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

... sem ele, n fazia estas fotos...




bartotaveira disse:


> Grandes fotos mais uma vez!
> 
> 
> Mas o Land Cruiser é a estrela principal!


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Johnny sempre encima do acontecimento e com o menino Land Cruiser em grande destaque! Ele anda por todo o lado, até dentro de uma baliza de futebol! hehehe

Excelentes registos e parabéns pelo magnifico dia certamente!

Obrigado por nos levares até lá através da tua objectiva e muito graças ao teu todo terreno que te retira muitas das fronteiras físicas que este tipo de fenómenos nos brinda!


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Excelente representação daquilo que se passou por essa região


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2011 às 22:38)

Obrigado e 
Inveja


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

Johnny disse:


> Amanhã espero ver neve por Montalegre/Gerês...



Andei hoje pelo Gerês (zona mais ocidental) e a neve era muito pouca,
apenas alguns vestígios acima dos 900m.
Pode ser que para a zona de Montalegre tenhas sorte


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

A distância é a mesma... eu saí de manhã de Braga....




Teles disse:


> Obrigado e
> Inveja


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

Excelente registo


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

O problema n são as temperaturas... mas sim a ausência de precipitação... mas acho q durante a próxima madrugada, algo irá acontecer aqui para as serras do Alto Minho, Gerês e Barroso...



vinc7e disse:


> Andei hoje pelo Gerês (zona mais ocidental) e a neve era muito pouca,
> apenas alguns vestígios acima dos 900m.
> Pode ser que para a zona de Montalegre tenhas sorte


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

Espectacular Johnny!

Montemuro com uma camada invejável de neve. 

Conheço praticamente todos os lugares onde estiveste expecto a Gralheira, que espero conhecer em breve, tal como provar das famosas pizzas. 

Uma comparação (Janeiro/Agosto) do vale de Campo Benfeito - Cotelo.
(usei a tua antepenúltima fotografia.) 











O local é o mesmo. A diferença é que eu tirei a fotografia em cima dessas pedras.
A aldeia que se vê na serra é Cotelo.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2011 às 08:48)

Boa reportagem... A neve embeleza sem sombra de dúvida, uma paisagem...


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2011 às 09:58)

Tb costumo fazer esse jogo de comparações de fotos em estações do ano diferentes... q diferençaaaaaaaaa





AnDré disse:


> Espectacular Johnny!
> 
> Montemuro com uma camada invejável de neve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2011 às 10:01)

Pedro disse:


> Boa reportagem... A neve embeleza sem sombra de dúvida, uma paisagem...


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2011 às 10:12)

Em plena A24, a descer para Lamego:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Serra do Alvão, Vila Pouca de Aguiar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Z13 (29 Jan 2011 às 11:46)

Belo passeio! E bonitas fotos de uma zona que nunca explorei...


----------



## Veterano (29 Jan 2011 às 12:43)

Belas fotos! Ontem fui à Feira do Fumeiro de Montalegre, havia alguma neve, nada de especial, mas não nevou durante a tarde, por falta de precipitação.


----------

